# Well worth the extra upfront cost!!



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

I just ordered one this morning. I have a side clamping "eclipse" guide that doesn't track, so my blades are getting skewed slightly. I'm hoping this will help with that, and address other issues.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

This one should definitely help with that Douglas. The one thing that could lead to skewed blades (where you don't want them) is not holding it correctly. I have read of people not liking it because they tried to hold it one handed. Read the directions carefully and watch some videos on youtube and it'll be awesome.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

Between the MKII, the skew guide, and the camber roller I can't imagine needing anything else for honing.


----------



## NolanUK (Apr 18, 2013)

I have one of these purchased from Axmister in the UK. I have been very happy with it, I don't use it that often but she ever I do I'm always glad I bought it.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

I bought one a few months ago and absolutely love it!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

It is an excellent tool. One thing that I would add is that its a good idea to wipe off the brass roller between grits. I know its probably not absolutely necessary, but I don't like the grit from the 1000 stone contaminating the 6000 stone or the 13000 stone.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

I like my jig, as well - it's the only one I use. My two complaints with it is that they didn't use stainless for the locking bolts. Considering the jig lives its life in water, that's a silly shortcut IMO. Mine are pretty corroded. Also, the knurled nuts are AWFUL on my fingers!


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's comments. Dave - I agree with wiping down the roller between grits/stones. I'll definitely make that a habit. Todd - I actually like the knurled nuts since my hand are often wet while sharpening. Gives some purchase while tightening. Maybe I'll eat my words as I use it more. Thanks again!


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

My complaint is based on how hard they can be to loosen. Tightening them isn't usually an issue, but after sharpening they can become "stuck" and there have been times where it just hurt like heck to get them loose.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh I see. I guess I haven't had that problem yet, but I can see how it would be a pain. Thanks!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for the rewiew 

though I would say one thing after I have had it for a couple of years 
you better be sure you thight those brass knobs realy thight or you
will making a skew blade before you know it

another thing is you want to take the role apart and clean and oil it after each session 
its amazing how much grindingmudd there is building up in the roller

good luck with your new toy 

Dennis


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice review, 2 quick questions…

1. How well does it hold narrow chisels like 1/8" & 1/4"?
2. Will it rock and allow you to sharpen a cambered iron?


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Rick,

Can't speak directly to a 1/8" chisel, but it definitely can handle a 1/4". The only question would be if the 1/8 had enough purchase with the clamp bar that secures the chisel. For a mortising chisel (that's what I've always called a chisel with no edge bevel), it would be fine. For a paring chisel you'd probably need to really tighten the clamp. 
As it is right now, it will not allow a cambered iron. With the camber roller (sold separately I guess), you'd be able to handle cambers, but I don't have this accessory so I can't speak to it. You could probably tilt it onto its side for a minor camber (like what I use on a smoothing plane, for instance), which would preserve the angle you have set for the bevel. For a scrub plane or something similar, I'd definitely think you'd want the camber roller, although I guess for a scrub plane I'm not all that picky on bevel angle to begin with. Hope this helps!

Bailey


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice review, agree on all points.

Rick, the guide works very well with 1/8" & 1/4" chisels (I've sharpened both sizes with mine). You have to purchase the camber roller separately but it's a nice add-on and well worth the cost IMO.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

not much shows better then the hand of a craftsman who can shave his face

and look pretty

agreed


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

I have this jig and it is great! My one complaint is that it doesn't have a setting for bevel up plane angles for Veritas's own planes. I asked the reps at the woodshow about this and they said the jig was made before they designed the planes so no retrofit was made. Other than that, it works perfectly!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for answering my questions, this appears to be a very sweet honing guide.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I have one and love it. I have not tried the Camber roller.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

*I have this jig and it is great! My one complaint is that it doesn't have a setting for bevel up plane angles for Veritas's own planes. I asked the reps at the woodshow about this and they said the jig was made before they designed the planes so no retrofit was made. Other than that, it works perfectly!*

I think the only setting it's missing is for 38 degrees. Per LV's site:

Omitted Setting

Many customers have wondered why the Veritas® Mk.II Honing Guide doesn't have a 38° setting when we supply 38° blades. Including a 38° setting on the registration jig would have cluttered it and made it prone to error.

There is no particular rationalization for a 38° blade, other than it combines with a 12° bed angle to yield an effective cutting angle of 50° (commonly known as a York pitch, or a Type I chip), providing a balance between performance and effort when dealing with difficult wood. In practice, you may find that a 37° or 39° blade works better. Our 38° blades have two bevels: a 38° micro-bevel, with a relief bevel of 33°. Changing the bevel angle isn't as much work as one would think. 
http://www.leevalley.com/us/shopping/TechInfo.aspx?p=57106


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

I just got mine today, and had to run out to the shop to try it out. I fixed my "slight skew" problem that my cheap eclipse/side clamp had. I think the super wide roller helps with that. I'm pleased with it. I'll take the advice on cleaning out the roller.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I like the looks of the MK II a lot, but after sinking my money into the older Versa jig and angle setting jig years ago, I can't bring myself to spend the money all over again.

Too bad they don't offer "upgrades"


----------

